# Jay Cutler photo.



## mal

"doing back and biceps later on today,been consistant for the last 2 weeks..really lean and full

255lbs..right where i wanna be....taken this off another forum,he looks good!


----------



## PHMG

no photo mate...


----------



## Moonbeam

Fairplay he looks good. You can almost see him if you stare long enough...


----------



## PHMG

MacUK said:


> Nophoto, you friends with noaudi?


oh, i cant see it


----------



## Asouf

No Photo due to it being from a site needing registration.

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachments/bodybuilding-gossip/38422d1325097512-jay-cutler-pic-jay-cutler.jpg


----------



## C.Hill

Good intentions, but fail!


----------



## mal

go on that site its worth a look?


----------



## Guest

we couldve really levelled powerhousemcgru if we'd all just started saying: "omg wow that pic is sick!"


----------



## Matt 1

looking rather small and blue.. smurfmode?


----------



## mal

youl have to join,but it only takes 2 clicks,no email stuff...

heres the link... i can see the photo tho ??? why cant you.

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/bodybuilding-gossip/151448-jay-cutler-pic.html


----------



## mal

Matt 1 said:


> looking rather small and blue.. smurfmode?


no its not you mate its a bodybuilder lol.


----------



## Matt 1

mal can you embed it in here please mate?


----------



## Matt 1

mal said:


> no its not you mate its a bodybuilder lol.


there goes my smile for the day :sad:


----------



## mal

Matt 1 said:


> mal can you embed it in here please mate?


post 13 , lookin good mate tbh.


----------



## Kennyken

save the pic to your desktop then upload it here


----------



## mal

View attachment 73174
You cant see this lol,


----------



## SneakyCarrot

looks ****e imo. too big and out of proportion, gorilla mode. Abs are so messy too. Still awesome


----------



## mal

Rolla said:


> looks ****e imo. too big and out of proportion, gorilla mode. Abs are so messy too. Still awesome


he's lost 35+ pounds mate lol


----------



## weeman

Rolla said:


> looks ****e imo. too big and out of proportion, gorilla mode. Abs are so messy too. Still awesome


sh1te????? out of proportion????what parts???

he looks fantastic,really healthy,


----------



## Matt 1

think we should give him a help on diet or something, always good to help out the newbies lads


----------



## bowen86

WTF at these comments! are you for really?! he's looking great. I dont know what you lot think you look like or what you consider good? I would give my left nut to look like that.


----------



## SneakyCarrot

weeman said:


> sh1te????? out of proportion????what parts???
> 
> he looks fantastic,really healthy,


Maybe ****e was a pretty harsh word to use :whistling: I think he is too big for his skeleton. Got a massive stomach too. I prefer a more lean tapered approach. His bi's here look too big, but if he is pumped that would explain why

And bowden - Would I give my left nut to look like that? no. I wouldnt even want to look like that if it was given for free. What has your own physique got to do with liking somebody elses? :sleeping:


----------



## Chelsea

Rolla said:


> looks ****e imo. too big and out of proportion, gorilla mode. Abs are so messy too. Still awesome


Out of proportion? The man just came 2nd in the Olympia and has dropped a considerable amount of weight.

As for his abs he was born with those and like everyone else you cant change them.


----------



## mal

Rolla said:


> Maybe ****e was a pretty harsh word to use :whistling: I think he is* too big for his skeleton*. Got a massive stomach too. I prefer a more lean tapered approach. His bi's here look too big, but if he is pumped that would explain why


thats funny mate,i might rep you for that..made me pee myself lol.


----------



## Moonbeam

He looks a monster. Great shape. Dont be dissing the abs dude I have the same out of line abs


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98

pmsl at you've* been training consistent for the last 2 weeks*, WELL done matey thats awesome


----------



## eezy1

lookin **** he still looks 50 times bigger n better than u punk


----------



## UKBenC

He looks awesome!

Is that true about the abs, is it a genetic thing rather than related to training?


----------



## C.Hill

MacUK said:


> IMO.... To big mate


Too big? He's a bodybuilder?


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98

The op says hes been training consistently for the last 2 weeks, do you not read these threads from the start lol :innocent:


----------



## bennyrock

Really ???? people dissing JC about his body on a BB forum ???? What nxt ? manny pacquiao is a crap boxer or ''Bolt is quick but i dont like the way he runs'' ? lol


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98

Tools are useful lol only kidding matey we all have our moments :rolleye:


----------



## Readyandwaiting

I don't get it?

Why was this picture worth looking at?

It looks like any other Jay Cutler picture


----------



## mal

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> pmsl at you've* been training consistent for the last 2 weeks*, WELL done matey thats awesome


That was his message posted with the pic,on facebook or somewhere,like an update.


----------



## Readyandwaiting

I still don't get it..... can someone explain please?


----------



## GShock

Just on disc 2 of the 3 DVD documentary "New Improved and Beyond" he is driving his supercharged Jag around Las Vegas and wondering if Ron Coleman would give him a ticket for speeding:lol: Loads of info on his diet ,life,training really good stuff. You get a better idea of his size when he is with normal sized people and not on stage with other monsters.....

Yes I would give both me nuts to look like that....... here is a clip of it (over 1hr)






enjoy


----------



## mal

Readyandwaiting said:


> *I don't get it*?
> 
> Why was this picture worth looking at?
> 
> It looks like any other Jay Cutler picture


its a bodybuilding forum:lol:


----------



## Robbie

I can't see the picture  someone respost?


----------



## bowen86

Robbie said:


> I can't see the picture  someone respost?


its a pic of jay cutle, looking massive. Massive is such a bad thing if your a BB by the way.


----------



## mal

Robbie said:


> I can't see the picture  someone respost?


----------



## stone14

what he weighing there, smaller than a few year ago


----------



## baggsy1436114680

Readyandwaiting said:


> I still don't get it..... can someone explain please?


You phil heath by any chance?


----------



## Robbie

Jay is looking good!


----------



## Franko1

I watched a vid the other week. He has dropped 30-35 pounds. He said he needed to lose some muscle. Dropped his food to 4 meals a day aswell and a lot of CV. He said he's got a lot of new things coming up. My guess is a movie or something. I dont think he will compete again either.


----------



## weeman

for those missing the point,he is streamlining himself,it certainly looks (despite what he is saying at the mo) that he wont compete again,and why should he?

He has ended his VERY lucrative relationship with Muscletech,he has movies in the pipeline (hence streamlining) he needs surgery on his torn bicep,he is launching another few business's,wouldnt be surprised if there is a supp line in there somewhere too.

Guy is looking incredible and is an amazing businessman,i havent really been a fan of his physique till he did his comeback to retake the O cpl years ago,its time for him to move on to bigger things now,he's nothing else to prove in bbing.


----------



## lxm

Looks like good quality headphone cable there..


----------



## Impulse2903

Well said wee man.

I found a photo of heath on Facebook the other day



And theres no way Cutler can keep up with that.

Cutler is amazing, but Heath is the main man now.


----------



## flinty90

Rolla said:


> looks ****e imo. too big and out of proportion, gorilla mode. Abs are so messy too. Still awesome


^^^^^^^^ listen to this guy.. cutler looks sh1te pmsl...

well fcuk me Rolla when you start going to the gym and stop looking like a fcukin KEN doll i might listen to what your saying ....

Rolla - eating up pros since 2012 lmfao !!!


----------



## flinty90

Impulse2903 said:


> Well said wee man.
> 
> I found a photo of heath on Facebook the other day
> 
> View attachment 73236
> 
> 
> And theres no way Cutler can keep up with that.
> 
> Cutler is amazing, but Heath is the main man now.


heath looks fcukin huge there, absolutely sh1t hey Rolla.. you will have that cnut sh1tting himself for Mr O 2012 wont ya pmsl !!! even though you couldnt even lift his t shirt !!


----------



## Milky

weeman said:


> for those missing the point,he is streamlining himself,it certainly looks (despite what he is saying at the mo) that he wont compete again,and why should he?
> 
> He has ended his VERY lucrative relationship with Muscletech,he has movies in the pipeline (hence streamlining) he needs surgery on his torn bicep,he is launching another few business's,wouldnt be surprised if there is a supp line in there somewhere too.
> 
> Guy is looking incredible and is an amazing businessman,i havent really been a fan of his physique till he did his comeback to retake the O cpl years ago,its time for him to move on to bigger things now,he's nothing else to prove in bbing.


And there you have it...

Fu*king good post mate...


----------



## SneakyCarrot

Why you hating on ken ******, didnt you know he gets all the girls










No doubt about it. He has an amazing physique. Its just definately not for me. Then again I am not a bodybuilder, Im more athletic.. which is one of the reasons I havent been jabbing. Didnt mean to rub you all up the wrong way :innocent: especially you beta flinty. mad?


----------



## Irish Beast

Good pic but why is there a plastic penis in the sink?


----------



## flinty90

Rolla said:


> Why you hating on ken ******, didnt you know he gets all the girls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No doubt about it. He has an amazing physique. Its just definately not for me. Then again I am not a bodybuilder, Im more athletic.. which is one of the reasons I havent been jabbing. Didnt mean to rub you all up the wrong way :innocent: especially you beta flinty. mad?


----------



## mal




----------



## GShock

SNICKERS????? If he he eats them then so will I :lol:


----------



## DiamondDixie

mal said:


>


Oh yikes, he's lost too much weight there. I don't like it.


----------



## gym warrior

mal said:


>


Looks way too small


----------



## Readyandwaiting

I think his heart will be happy though


----------



## mal

amazing how much size you can drop in 4 months,most of it water probablly,look

at phil


----------



## GolfDelta

mal said:


>


He looks good in that pic how can people say he looks small,he is maybe smaller than usual but bet if he was stood beside you he is a unit.Plus if he can get the Snickers diet to work for him and look like that fair play,I've been trying it for years and look nowhere near that!


----------



## Robbie

gduncan said:


> He looks good in that pic how can people say he looks small,he is maybe smaller than usual but bet if he was stood beside you he is a unit.Plus if he can get the Snickers diet to work for him and look like that fair play,I've been trying it for years and look nowhere near that!


Agreed, he looks awesome!


----------



## DiamondDixie

gduncan said:


> He looks good in that pic how can people say he looks small,he is maybe smaller than usual but bet if he was stood beside you he is a unit.Plus if he can get the Snickers diet to work for him and look like that fair play,I've been trying it for years and look nowhere near that!


I'm not comparing him to myself or the average person on the street but to the size standards of mr o or how he looked 6 months ago.

The dude is no doubt still a beast who looks very athletic still making the front cover guys on mens health look like skinny puffs.


----------



## Rocho

mal said:


>


Looks great!!

Big, lean and healthy.


----------



## Wevans2303

mal said:


> amazing how much size you can drop in 4 months,most of it water probablly,look
> 
> at phil


Had to laugh at 'most of it water'. How the hell can you lose water from contest condition? He is bigger than this even in contest.

This is the result of growth hormone and insulin abuse of the highest level, Phil Heath is probably one of the worst of this kind. This is why he looks so much bigger and fuller in contest then loses nearly all of it when he lowers his doses.

That aint water he has lost, it's muscle, from coming off all the gh and slin!

Without those 2 drugs, heath wouldn't even win a state show. Theres no base there, unlike with cutler who still looks awesome. Heath just go into gym do a few pump sets then pose for 20 minutes and then leaves, doesn't train sh!t.



Rocho said:


> Looks great!!
> 
> Big, lean and healthy.


And look what he's eating.....


----------



## mal

Wevans2303 said:


> Had to laugh at 'most of it water'. How the hell can you lose water from contest condition? He is bigger than this even in contest.
> 
> This is the result of *growth hormone and insulin abuse of the highest level*, Phil Heath is probably one of the worst of this kind. This is why he looks so much bigger and fuller in contest then loses nearly all of it when he lowers his doses.
> 
> That aint water he has lost, *it's muscle*, from coming off all the gh and slin!
> 
> Without those 2 drugs, heath wouldn't even win a state show. Theres no base there, unlike with cutler who still looks awesome. Heath just go into gym do a few pump sets then pose for 20 minutes and then leaves, doesn't train sh!t.


and what does insulin and gh do too the muscle?,you dont understand theses drugs do you..what your

saying he's lost nearly 50lbs of lean tissue,that impossible mate..your post baffles me tbh.

Ide imagine heath would look pretty awesome with his top off now,they have to have breaks mate,

same as anyone else.

Have you seen Arnold off season?


----------



## Rocho

Wevans2303 said:


> *Had to laugh at 'most of it water'. How the hell can you lose water from contest condition?* He is bigger than this even in contest.[/.QUOTE]
> 
> Are you seriously telling me, that you believe someone in stage condition holds no water???? Carry on laughing mate cos your a clown!!
> 
> [/.QUOTE] And look what he's eating....[/.QUOTE]
> 
> Sh1t your right! Hes eating a snicker he's obviously going to drop down dead tomorrow!!! :lol:


----------



## Wevans2303

Rocho said:


> That post was aimed at someone else, you are a fvcking idiot mate, water retention on stage is 0 or very close to.
> 
> I understand these drugs, you are incorrect. Don't know where you get 50lbs from.
> 
> On the flip side, 50lbs of water? or close to it? no... It's perfectly feasbile to lose a load of muscle tissue when it was built from these drugs alone.
> 
> As I said before, no GH no Slin, Heath wouldn't win state. Go compare Phil to Levrone at his best.
> 
> If Phil took his top off, he would look okay yes, but he's much bigger much fuller and in better condition on contest day, you need to go and find the pic of him flexing his biceps and he still has deep tricep striations whilst in t -shirt from a few months back, he looks twice the size than in the photo you posted and it's chalk and cheese how he looks, he looks narrow as hell in that photo.
> 
> Just compare the 70's and 80's to now, whats changed? Well, AAS doses way up but mainly introduction of GH then a little later Slin both in big ways.


----------



## Rocho

Wevans2303 said:


> Water retention is 0???? as I'm an idiot please explain how this is possible????


----------



## Suprakill4

Wow. How the hell does he continue to grow at the rate he does. Incredible look how thick he looks!!!!!

I much prefer phil heaths shape but that's amazing how Jay is looking.


----------



## mal

Jays going for a 5th Sandow!

http://www.musculardevelopment.com/contests/12-fitexpo/3923-jay-cutler-announces-bid-for-fifth-title-at-2012-mr-olympia.html


----------



## mal




----------

